# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  661 Kyle strait knee

## dolcho

www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/pr...rotection_2008


ist die schon jemand im downhill einsatz gefahren oder muss man da angst haben, dass
man sich die kniescheibe tötet, wenn man aufn Stein fliegt ?

----------


## Philipp

Fahre sie seit ca. einen Jahr und bin damit schon paar mal gestürzt. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, sie haben immer gut geschützt auch bei Steinen. 
Wenn man ohne Schienbeinschutz fahren will, sind sie optimal

----------


## smoe

also meiner erfahrung nach schützen solche wie eben die 661 das knie besser als alles andere

einziger "nachteil" ist halt dass das schinbein freiliegt.. ich fahr aber schon 1 saison mit den o'neal dingern und hab mir das schienbein nie richtig anghaut! aber ums knie herum sinds viel besser als so schienbeindinger!

 :Smile:

----------


## pAz

mir kommt nur die platte die das knie schützt etwas weich vor.
war eigentlich der einzige grund wieso ichs noch ned hab.
gibt glaub ich von 661 noch welche die eine härtere schale habn.

----------


## Sanchez

reichen vollkommen aus, besseren rundum schutz (va. seitlich) habens auch...

----------


## Dominik_sp

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil und angenehm zu tragen noch dazu  :Smile: 
Kann ich bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen!

----------


## Aca

Ich fahre sie auch schon seit einem Jahr...top zufrieden! Das einzige ist eben wie schon erwähnt das Schienbein...

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

muss auch sagen dass die 661 gut am Knie halten(ich fahr aber die Tomcat)
fürs Schienbein hab ich meine alten Fox einfach abgeschnitten und fahr den Schienbeinteil einzeln  :Smile:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

also ich kann sie auch nur wärmstens empfehlen...sin einfach viel angenhemer zu tragen und man kann sich viel besser bewegen, als mit knie-/schienbein protektoren. wenn man sich das pedal jedoch ins schienbein oder wade haut, dann tuts halt ordentlich weh.

lg

----------


## Brody

hi, 
ich kann sie dir auch nur empfehlen, hab sie jetzt ca. 2 jahre im einsatz und 
bin schon öfters ziemlich arg aufs knie gefallen, kein problem bei denen. die kunststoff platte innen ist genau richtig und schützt das knie zuverlässig.
die pads sitzen auch sehr gut und verrutschen nicht, die belüftung ist ok, könnte allerdings noch einen tick besser sein.(für bikepark völlig ausreichend, bei touren wirds warm)

mfg michael

----------


## tribune

Sonst gibts ja nu de möglichkeit das du dir so einen schienbeinschoner noch dazu kaufst...

bei crc günstiger!

www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=9597

lg

----------


## Cove Rider

FAhr sie auch seit letzter Saison und bin acuh total zufrieden. Vorallem wie schon gesagt wurde, der seitliche Schutz ist super und die Platte wo das Knie schützt hat bei mir bisher auch immer super geschützt.

----------


## stephan-

Wollte mir die Dinger auch zulegen, da ich bei Stürzen mit meinen Dainese Knie-Schienbein-Schützern öfter mal ein offenes Knie habe, warum auch immer. Aber die Tatsache das ich öfter mal die Pedale vors Schienbein kriege (selbst wenn es nur "leicht" beim hochschieben des Bikes ist) hat mich bisher davon abgehalten. Hatte einmal so richtig tiefe Furchen im Schienbein, das brauch ich nicht nochmal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marvin Tille

@stephan-: Selbst wenn man sich dabei nen Stück Knochen aus dem Bein haut, is doch net schlimm  :Twisted: , Hauptsache das Knie is heile.  :Big Grin:  Das is mir wichtiger als mein Schienbein und die Kyle Strait sitzen echt super !! Bin auch zufrieden, auch wenn ich die noch nicht lange hab.  :Cool:

----------


## maxx

Fahr sie auch schon die zweite Saison und im großen und ganzen halten sie gut her.
Doch bei wirklich groben stürzen aufs Knie sind sie mir fast ein bisschen zu wenig.
Fürs schienbein schaff ich mir abhilfe mit fußballschonern, gibts in jedem Sportladen um 10€ in allen erdenklichen größen und Farben.
HAm sogar einen Knöchelschutz dabei!

----------


## pAz

> Doch bei wirklich groben stürzen aufs Knie sind sie mir fast ein bisschen zu wenig.


deto.
wie ich sah dass meinem bruder am semmering das plastik vom TSG schützer nach innen umwölbte is mir ganz anders worden.(und der ist um einiges stärker als die im 661 kyle strait).
deswegen überleg ich mir die "stärkere" version,werd mich morgen mal umschaun wie die heisst und wos die gibt.
haben wie gesagt eine wirklich harte plastikschale überm knie und der rest ähnlich wie bei dem...

lg

----------


## Marvin Tille

Möglicherweise meinst du die Tomcat.  :Confused: 
Die haben aber nur VOR dem Knie und nicht an den Seite, meine ich.

----------


## Brody

> deto.
> wie ich sah dass meinem bruder am semmering das plastik vom TSG schützer nach innen umwölbte is mir ganz anders worden.(und der ist um einiges stärker als die im 661 kyle strait).
> deswegen überleg ich mir die "stärkere" version,werd mich morgen mal umschaun wie die heisst und wos die gibt.
> haben wie gesagt eine wirklich harte plastikschale überm knie und der rest ähnlich wie bei dem...
> 
> lg


ich bin nicht ganz sicher welche du genau meinst, ich vermute mal einen von denen hier:

1.    www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661...2-3540a0909afe
dieses sind anscheinend sehr flexibel und werden erst beim aufprall richtig hart, kann ich mir aber nicht richtig vorstellen wie das funktionieren soll, denn beim aufprall ist es ja schon zu spät :Confused: 

2.    die anderen wären diese hier, die haben ausen eine hartplastik schale und ich trau denen schon mehr schutz zu als den kyle strait..
www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661...8-6bf59c9a65e2

mfg

----------


## gamml

> wie ich sah dass meinem bruder am semmering das plastik vom TSG schützer nach innen umwölbte is mir ganz anders worden.


Uhh is mir auch schon passiert, versteh deshalb nicht wie man mit solchen Knieschützerchen fahren kann,
Bin allerdings auch eher der "Pin im Schienbein"-Typ, deshalb kann ich mir nur Kneepads sowieso nicht vorstellen, komm mir allerdings mit den Kombidingern auch nicht Bewegungsmäßig eingeschränkt vor
k.A. wie ihr das alle macht aber wenn ich mir dass Knie anhau, dann kriegt, das Schienbein immer was ab, NUR die Knie hau ich mir maximal einmal am Rahmen an.

Ohne (wieder) eine Style vs Schutz Disskussion auslösen zu wollen, für mich sind die Dinger nur Modeerscheinung  :Wink: , gleich wie Downhillfahrn mit Dirtschüssel und Goggle etc  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Kyle Strait hat in einem Interview, doch selber mal gesagt, dass er findet, dass es einfach scheiße ausschaut, wenn man mit Shorts und Knie/Schienbeindingern fahrt,...... oder war das Cam Mccaul, egal irgendein Pro halt  :Mr. Orange:  Einer von unseren Jungen Pro Grouppies hier herinnen wirds sicher genauer wissen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aber wie gesagt fühl mich weder von den Knie/Schienbeindingern, noch vom Protektorenhemd oder Fullfacehelm eingeschränkt (und (zu) warm wird einem sowieso), 

mMn reine Gewohnheitssache.

Also von meiner Seite mal ne Stimme für richtige Protektoren, mit den Knieschützern solln die Skater und sonsitiges Gesindel fahrn  :Twisted: 

lg kle

Ps: 
Für alle Ironie Allergiker:
Dieser Post kann Spuren von Nüssen....ähm Ironie enthalten  :Mr. Blue:

----------


## Marvin Tille

@Brody: Die Evo werden tatsächlich erst beim Aufprall hart und sollen dabei auch wirklich gut schützen. Ganz davon überzeugt bin ich aber noch nicht.
Gibt auch Youtube Videos über das Material und Galileo hat glaub ich vor kurzem eine Mütze die mit dem Material gefüllt war getestet.
Die Mütze sollte einen Helm beim Ski fahren ersetzen und konnte das wohl auch ganz gut.



Hier nen Video: www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EBWGbhsuws

----------


## pAz

puh,bin leider grad am land und der internet empfang is mehr als schlecht, kann also erst am abend suchen. 
die mit dem verhärtenden gel meinte ich nicht.
die vom brody auch nicht  :Wink:  
weiß jemand wo der unterschied zw. den kyle strait knee und kyle strait patriot knee sind? 
lg

----------


## Marvin Tille

Der Unterschied ist nur die Farbe  :Wink: 

www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Si...ds/5360021578/

----------


## Brody

> die vom brody auch nicht 
> 
> weiß jemand wo der unterschied zw. den kyle strait knee und kyle strait patriot knee sind?
> 
> lg


 :Wink: 

also auf der 661 homepage kann ich keinen unterschied entdecken, die beschreibung und die features sind genau die gleichen und der preis auch.
vl. wollten sie einfach ein bischen farbe mit ins spiel bringen oder so
auf den bildern sehen die patriot auch genau gleich aus wie meine "normalen" kyle strait knee pads

mfg

edit: sry marvin, habe deinen post zu spät gesehen..

----------


## Aca

> puh,bin leider grad am land und der internet empfang is mehr als schlecht, kann also erst am abend suchen.
> 
> die mit dem verhärtenden gel meinte ich nicht.
> die vom brody auch nicht 
> 
> weiß jemand wo der unterschied zw. den kyle strait knee und kyle strait patriot knee sind?
> 
> lg


meinst du vielleicht die hier?:

www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661...0-37447e5468f6

Die haben auch eine Hartschale drin...aber ich würde sie nie kaufen...weil mein kollege hatte die mal...nach den ersten sturz war die obere stoffsicht schon kaputt und die plastikschale schaute raus...

----------


## dolcho

naja ich bin mit meinen 2 Gelenk Knieschonern von Thor super zufrieden was den Schutz angeht. Da kann man wirklich voll einschlagen und merkt NIX.
weil die Kraft an Ober und Unterbein weitergeleitet wird.

Nuuuuuuur...wenn ich viel Pedalieren muss, hab ich nach 2 Tagen blutige Knie  :Wink: 

Schienbeinschutz hat mich noch nie wirklich interessiert.
Hab mir früher schon öfters Pedalpins ins Schienbein gerammt und da sind mittlerweile
wohl die meisten Nerven schon tot  :Smile:

----------


## pagey

bin die letzen jahre nur knieschoner gefahren und das weil da des knie eindeutig besser geschützt ist .... würde trotzdem gern wieder ein wenig plastik am schienbein haben.... leider ists irgendwie sehr schwer da brauchbare schoner zu finden ... die von THE scheinen sehr fähig zu sein allerdings kreigt man die nirgends ......wies aussieht is mir egal weil i sowieso lieber lange hosen fahr ... das blutbad am schienbein war auf die dauer nervig...nichts schlimmes aber nähte und klammern im schienbein müssen ja ned unbedingt sein  :Wink:

----------


## dolcho

nähte und klammern ? nee so wild wars bei mir zum glück noch nie...sonst würdich das wohl auch anders sehen  :Wink: von 661 gibts doch auch so schützer nur fürs schienbein.taugen die nichts ??

----------


## herbert

> www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/pr...rotection_2008
> 
> 
> ist die schon jemand im downhill einsatz gefahren oder muss man da angst haben, dass
> man sich die kniescheibe tötet, wenn man aufn Stein fliegt ?


Geiles Teil, fahr sie auch schon seit 3-4 Jahren haben immer gut geschützt. Aber inzwischen fahr ich auch schon ab und zu Knie/Schienbeinschützer. Muss halt jeder selber wissen was er möchte.

----------


## ziesl

find ich auch gut. sitzen bequem, sind gut gepolstert und gehn unter jede hose.

bei mir reibt sich aber der stoff ziemlich schnell auf... ansonsten wirklich gut.

es gibt aber auch welhce von O'Neil die genau die selben sind, aber weniger kosten... siehs dir mal an.

----------


## pippo999

Fahr selbst die 661 patriot, sind eh baugleich! 
was mich stört ist, dass die Plastikschale net wirklich hart ist und bei steinen net grad den besten schutz biete, da sind die O´Neal, bzw Troy lee härter! 

Für steinigere strecken bzw rennen fahr ich lieber die hier www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=24927

----------


## pagey

> ... fahr ich lieber die hier www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=24927


bist zufrieden mit denen ??

----------


## pippo999

> bist zufrieden mit denen ??


Ja! Sind ein Traum  :Smile: , verrutschen net, stören net beim fahren und schützen wirklich super das knie und schienbein! Kann sie dir nur empfehlen! 
Bin vorher scho die Tsg gefahren, aber da ist so ein spalt zwischen knie und schienbein, und beim 661 net, da ist so elastisches plastik drinnen und net wirklich ein spalt!

----------


## pagey

sehr gut danke.. dann werdens die 661  :Smile:  .... alternative wären die tld lopes aber da hört man eher negatives oder die dinger von THE, die bekommt man nur leider nirgends....

----------


## Poison :)

> Ja! Sind ein Traum , verrutschen net, stören net beim fahren und schützen wirklich super das knie und schienbein! Kann sie dir nur empfehlen! 
> Bin vorher scho die Tsg gefahren, aber da ist so ein spalt zwischen knie und schienbein, und beim 661 net, da ist so elastisches plastik drinnen und net wirklich ein spalt!


haltens genauso gut wie TSG?

bin mit denen sehr zufrieden

lg

----------


## pippo999

ja die halten mindestens so gut wie tsg obwohl sie net so nen weit raufgezogenen strumpf haben, wobei der schutzfaktor bei denen sicher no ein bisserl höher ist, da der spalt zwischen Knie und schienbeinschutz fast eliminiert wurde!

----------


## Philipp

Hab die 661 Race knee&shin auch, konnte sie leider bisjetzt noch nicht beim radln ausprobieren. Aber sie machen einen guten eindruck, passen gut und sind bequem

----------


## nikkio

Ja, ich trage auch. Ich habe Angst, bergab zu gehen, ohne

----------

